# new member



## kitobi (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi All

just joined the main forum, and recommended to also pop in here and say hello

my names Andy, I like in the south west UK in Plymouth and I have just invested in a awesome Char Griller super pro 2121 plus side fire box. yet to add the decent thermometers and chimney mods before I start seasoning the thing up

new to smoking food but not BBQ's in general. so looking to learn lots

andy


----------



## homeruk (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi  Andy

Welcome to the forum


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Andy, warm welcome to the UK Group!


----------

